

Ask HN: What are some of the best integrations you've seen in SaaS apps? - coolak

It seems like that recently a lot of services add a really simple, one-way relationship and call it integration. Like Asana has Dropbox &quot;integration&quot; and all it does is open an iframe for you to select a file and attach it to a task (Dropbox and Asana are examples, I&#x27;m pretty sure you can replace them with many other services without too much thinking). Do you know any examples of deep integrations implemented in SaaS applications? I&#x27;m specifically for Dropbox and Google Drive integrations, but am generally curious about the best and worst integrations you&#x27;ve seen over the time in general.
======
pech0rin
By far the best integration with other services I have seen is Slack. Being
able to connect Jenkins, GitHub, Trello, Stripe, and custom build scripts. The
reason, IMHO, that it works so well is that all the integrations behave
natively in Slack without being obtrusively different. They did a great job
with integrations, and the ability to communicate with these integrations,
i.e. start a Jenkins job, from inside Slack makes it even better.

------
HenryTheHorse
In enterprise and B2B apps, such integrations are fairly routine and they do
run the gamut from the simple "click on a link to launch an app in another
window to iframe-style integration to very deep integration.

Some examples of the latter that I've seen are features like being able to
create contacts and accounts in Salesforce.com from a customer service web app
and running a customer credit check in a CRM app from a third-party credit
checking service etc.

------
27182818284
Box.com and its login integration. They did the SAML communication (or
whatever they use) really well. As a result, visiting their URL at
yourbusiness.box.com will redirect your to your company's authorization page
where you can supply your native login credentials, two-factor auth, etc that
you're already used to.

